# Introducing the New Steady Form Torque Eliminator!



## shtf (Nov 1, 2012)

To bad your asking so much for this. Your price point is way off. I can understand needing to make money but 119$ is pretty pricey for this thing. I would price it around 50$ and I bet it catches on fast. When a new product is out you need folks to buy it and try it review it and get yourself exposure. Pricing it at 120$ isnt low enough for people to make the jump to test this out. Nothing someone with CNC ability couldnt make for themselves for around 30$. Just saying.


----------

